# Boobquake



## Aleu (Apr 26, 2010)

Well a few days ago some Islamic cleric guy person stated that women who wear more revealing clothing cause earthquakes.

Well this is the result. Boobquake. Women wearing more revealing clothing to protest the man's comment.

Boobquake article


----------



## Smelge (Apr 27, 2010)

Am I the only one hoping that the main protest gets hit by an earthquake just as a bit of cosmic irony.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 27, 2010)

Probably.  I'm waiting for The Big One to shake up the cleric who made that boneheaded statement.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmm, any ladies want to shake my world? I could use the fun,


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

What, no pics? :[


----------



## Aleu (Apr 27, 2010)

there were some 125 mph winds in Nevada but other than that...-shrug-


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 27, 2010)

Obviously WOMEN WITH CLOTHING ON is the cause of the problem so....


----------



## Delta (Apr 27, 2010)

The day of, Taiwan was hit with 6.0m earthquake, but she said "it didn't count because it didn't happen in her boobquake time zone"

Kinda reminds me of childhood when kids would say "it doesn't count" after they'd been tagged fair and square.



Despite that,
I'd imagine the world would be in a state of constant, sizable shaking if what the cleric said was true.
What with all the porn and all.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

Bewbs?

1/2 murr


----------



## Aleu (Apr 27, 2010)

Winds said:


> The day of, Taiwan was hit with 6.0m earthquake, but she said "it didn't count because it didn't happen in her boobquake time zone"
> 
> Kinda reminds me of childhood when kids would say "it doesn't count" after they'd been tagged fair and square.
> 
> ...



an excellent point.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 27, 2010)

This started as a boob joke on a small blog I read anyways and now it's on fucking CNN.  It's weird seeing something go viral from the beginning.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> This started as a boob joke on a small blog I read anyways and now it's on fucking CNN.  It's weird seeing something go viral from the beginning.



I know...it's...just too odd.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co...april-26-2010/boobquake-day-causes-earthquake


----------



## Aleu (Apr 28, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co...april-26-2010/boobquake-day-causes-earthquake



O_O; oh....shi-


----------

